# Blue Sky Lega vs. Dadant combination uncapping/extractors



## jeeperrs (May 8, 2016)

I am looking at getting a combination uncapping tank and extractor. I know Maxant is one of the favorites on the forum but Dadant and Blue Sky Bee Supply are the only two that I have found with an affordable combination uncapping/extractor. I am trying to find reviews for Lega but it is not an easy search like the other two brands. First, I am just a hobby bee keeper. That means I do this for fun, fun means convenient. I also like the all-in-one to limit the many "pieces" laying around. I know I won't get my money out of them at my level but time and convience are very important (I work two professional full-time jobs). Dadant has a sale making their product almost $500.00 cheaper which is attractive but I like the lower mounted motor on the Lega. Does anyone have a review they can make for either product? If you haven't used this exact product, do you like the brands and the quality they usually put out on the market? Thank you for any input. (I hope it is okay that I put the links in below, they are both advertising companies on the forum and I assume it is okay)

Lega Model by Blue Sky:

http://www.blueskybeesupply.com/lega-15-frame-extractor-uncapping-combo/

Dadant Model:

https://www.dadant.com/catalog/m00395-extractor-uncapping-combo


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

For me it all came down to space. This year I am moving to Maxant. I will be losing the uncapping tank. And replacing with a senior wax spinner with uncapper on top of it. Plus how much honey do you process? The blue sky would do very little before back up. The deciding factor for me was the two buckets of almost backer honey that I end up with.


----------



## jeeperrs (May 8, 2016)

Thanks for the information, My-smokepole. I will give a second look at the senior was spinner with an uncapper on top of it. I only have a few hives, so I don't have a LOT to harvest. But again, I like to be finished in a couple hours and not an all day/night project.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

The senior with uncapper is $6500 new. This is serious equipment designed for those looking to process a lot of honey, and in a very different league than the combo units that you referenced above. I realize that you were asking for specific feedback on these combo units, but perhaps you might get better options if you gave us more information on your operation, like number of colonies, and expected annual honey production.

I have no experience with either of these two combo units, but I do have experience with a 12-frame Dadant extractors. I believe that Dadant makes a very good product and it will last a very long time. I know nothing about Lega. That said, I did purchase a Lyson automatic uncapper last season and its working very well. I did a review of that unit here:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?328713-Review-of-the-Lyson-Manual-Steam-Uncapper

I also once asked about uncapping options here:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?300393-uncapping-for-100-hives


----------



## jeeperrs (May 8, 2016)

I just have 4 hives this year and will be going to 10 next year (my friend wants me to put 6 hives on his land). I honestly can't see myself having more than 20 hives, ever. But I learned as a child to never say never, LOL. So, the equipment is really just for hobby number of hives. Even though it is a hobby I don't want to spend the hours cranking a 3 frame extractor for that long of a period and I would like for the process to be as fast as possible (including easy clean-up). The money for equipment is not a HUGE deal but I am always happy if I save $500.00 for the same equipment and durability. Also, I would rather have one bigger than I need and grow into it, verses buying and selling equipment every couple years. 

I will take some time to watch your reviews. I just wish there were more available reviews on the Lega brand to help my decision making. Who knows, I may end up with a Maxant product when this is all over. HA!


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

With That small of quantity of hives go with a 9 frame extractor. And rework a old 32 qt cooler. Take the lid off. Make up a board tith a nail to fit over the edge of the cooler. I was up to about a 100 hives with Nucs last year.


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

I haven't used either, but have been considering them. I looked at them in Galveston a couple of weeks ago. Both seem to be made well. I have been looking at them for a compact, easier to store solution. I have concerns about uncapping with the vibration/shake of an unbalanced extractor. This may not be a major real-world problem as it should smooth out fairly quickly. I like Dadant, US made, etc., etc. However...

The Dadant is a Ranger extractor unit. It only does 6 medium frames (3 deep) compared to the Lega 15/5. The Dadant folks told me they didn't 
have plans to make a larger unit because of the way the frames hang. Lega went wider and the uncapping area frames don't hang, but stand vertically.

If I go this route, I'm leaning toward the Lega. I like the bottom motor so it is out of the way and larger the capacity. For a better cash flow this year, I decided to invest in more boxes and make due with the units I can borrow locally. Assuming the buildup goes as planned, I'll want something bigger down the road.

Here are my very general observations; specific pieces of equipment may vary:
Maxant equipment seems to be a little more "polished". Dadant is rock solid, but may be a little rough around the edges. Cowan & Kelly appeared to be old school; all work and function. These all are built like tanks.

The Mann Lake, Lega & Lyson equipment lean toward the "polished" side too. In generally, they feel a little lighter weight. But, they should be fully serviceable; especially for a hobbyist or sideliner who don't use it constantly.

I assume with proper care and maintenance that all of this equipment will last longer than me. One may need a bearing, motor or controller sooner than another, but that is very subjective. It is like comparing truck bed materials; they all have benefits and drawbacks. Just don't throw a heavy tool box into your stainless steel extractor.


----------



## jeeperrs (May 8, 2016)

Texan, 
Thanks for taking time to tell me your thoughts. If you had to pick the Dandant or Lega, what would you pick after seeing them? I am trying not to do the cooler thing because I like having the mess in one container. Plus, my friends with hives will want to use it as well. 

I talked by email with Dadant today and if I go with that version I will probably do separate pieces. The costs come to the same, plus I can get a heater to make the tank a liquefier tank ifI want. There are too many decisions. LOL


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

If I were to do the combined unit right now it would be the Lega. I have basically decided the Ranger size is too small because I'm planning on growing. For 10 colonies it would be fine.

If I'm growing, I'd want a 18-20+ unit, probably Dadant. But, that is a larger unit than I can keep in the kitchen. This leads to another location and also something to uncap faster than a cold knife which may or may not need that style tank. Then, buckets, bottler, ..... the beat goes on


----------



## jeeperrs (May 8, 2016)

I agree. The small extractor is my biggest turn off with Dadant. Now I have to decide if a combo unit is the right thing to do or if I should do pieces, which I started the thread not wanting. But, I am now reading about all them pieces. HA!


----------



## jeeperrs (May 8, 2016)

So, after all this time I finally placed an order for the Lega, as I have been waiting on a sale. They had a 10/5 frame combo extractor/uncapper on sale (I like sales ha-ha). I figured that it will be a long time before I will notice the difference between the 10/5 on sale and the 15/5 not on sale. Plus, I figure that 10 frames spinning will finish by the time I uncap 10 new frames. The only difference between the two is the basket. I should be able to upgrade the basket later if needed. I will post a review about the combo extractor unit when I get to use it this year.


----------



## Tavery (Jun 10, 2014)

So how did you like your new equipment? Been considering the same


----------

